
Ask HN: Is there any tool that detects plagiarism in songs? - marcionitao
Does anyone know of any kind of tool that detects plagiarism in songs?
======
ThisIsSavo
Pied Piper? (a little HBO's Silicon Valley reference) :D

Joking aside, IDK. Sorry.

